# New LifePO4 Battery Made From Non-toxic Materials



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

You don't have to convince us of the advantages of LiFePO4 batteries. Many of us are already using them or planning to.

The issue has moved on to cost and who has the best price. Currently Sky Energy seems to have the best product and price.
If you can beat it, please tell us more.


----------



## WEGSO (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, the LiFePO4 cost is a big problem ,case currently high price of raw materials
I think it will reduce the price as soon (maybe two , five years...)


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not to be dumb, but uh, lithium is toxic, from my understanding...?


----------



## WEGSO (Jun 27, 2009)

In a sense ...
I accepted your argument ,ideas , But I think ...
For a products ,it can continue to using or Long life ; It's green, environmentally friendly products and in line with today's social development haha
the above infor. is my own ideas,thanks!


----------



## Libellule (Apr 3, 2009)

Haye Budy WEGSO if you want some business done here you better get your act togheter and review your price!!

100Ah battery at 200$ 

Are you insane

Think about it before posting your business web link on this forum!!

Talk serious no bo**it please.


----------



## WEGSO (Jun 27, 2009)

Libellule said:


> Haye Budy WEGSO if you want some business done here you better get your act togheter and review your price!!
> 
> 100Ah battery at 200$
> 
> ...


Hey guys ,
thanks for your remind / but high cost for raw materials ( that price include shipping cost).
thank you !


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

WEGSO said:


> Hey guys ,
> thanks for your remind / but high cost for raw materials ( that price include shipping cost).
> thank you !


Current price from china shipped is about $1.12/AH


----------



## WEGSO (Jun 27, 2009)

Technologic said:


> Current price from china shipped is about $1.12/AH


oh ,that's nice price 
but i think maybe it have not 100% capacity  
from I know ( currently 1.4$ to 1.5$/ah and not include shipping cost), hope you find a best price ,thanks!


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

WEGSO said:


> oh ,that's nice price
> but i think maybe it have not 100% capacity
> from I know ( currently 1.4$ to 1.5$/ah and not include shipping cost), hope you find a best price ,thanks!


I can't 100% confirm... but it appears to have more than 100% capacity...


----------



## WEGSO (Jun 27, 2009)

Technologic said:


> I can't 100% confirm... but it appears to have more than 100% capacity...


Hello, Thechnologic 
this is nice infor. could you share me that address or company website ... we need to know more ...(case this is best price readlly).

let we to find the best cost and high quality of LiFePO4 Batteries


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

WEGSO said:


> Hello, Thechnologic
> this is nice infor. could you share me that address or company website ... we need to know more ...(case this is best price readlly).
> 
> let we to find the best cost and high quality of LiFePO4 Batteries


www.skyenergy.com.cn


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

As I have found out, all LiFePO4 prismatics have over 100% capacity when they are new unless they are made to be garbadge. Expect anywhere from 5%-10% above rated capacity somewhere within the first 500 cycles. After that, it stabilizes around the 100% mark and starts the slow decent over the next few thousand cycles. 

Damn these things are cool


----------



## WEGSO (Jun 27, 2009)

Damn these things are cool ,
but we have not find the capacity over 100% for anyone a manufacture 
i think it's good when the LiFePO4 batteries cyclelife up to 2000 time (80%DOD)


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry, I should have been more clear. I was not saying to discharge them 100% every time. 80% is the ideal DOD, but if you do draw the cells down to 2.5V (what I consider to be the 100% limit), you can get 210 ah out of a 200ah cell. I've done it.

Yes, they will last longer if you don't discharge them to 100%, but what I was saying is that if you do, they can in fact hold more than 100% when they are new. I carried out my own tests, as did Technologic and we both observed similar results.

I was also shown cycle life tests by sky energy that show similar results. Normally I wouldn't believe what a manufacturer tells me of these types of things, but since I've seen similar results myself, I'm inclined to think it is true.


----------

